# Scours after wormer???



## Rashashea (Aug 12, 2012)

Help I gave my goats Safegard worker last 6 days ago and all of my goats seemed to be fine but when I went out to milk this morning my 5 year old nanny goat had scours. I am worried that I have hurt her because I am new to goats. Can I help her in some way?
Thanks
Rashashea


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Has she eaten anything new?
What color are they?
Smell?

Is she acting different in any way?


----------



## Rashashea (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like dark chocolate, she is acting fine ate her feed on the stand and then ran off with the others. She only gets feed on the stand and pasture and some grass hay each day. I didn't smell any strong odor while I was milking her. Should I clean her? 
Thanks so much for your help.
Rashashea


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I usually havent cleaned mine off till the scours are over..
My luck they will poop right after Im done


Have you pulled her eye lids down??
How pink are they?


----------



## Rashashea (Aug 12, 2012)

Just went out to check on her and she is running along with the others, noticed that the poop is a dark green looks a lot like cow manure. Her gums are a light pink and her eyelids are pale pink. She also seems to be coming in heat, she went over to the buck fence and stood close to him and still and he went crazy, snorting and blowing. Could that have anything to do with it? I checked all the rest of them and none of them have scours.
Thanks 
Rashashea


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Safeguard wormer is not effective anymore for goats. When it is used anymore it needs to be given at 5 times the dosage on the label.

If her gums & eyelids are pale pink then I would suspect a worm load is her problem. Going into heat isn't going to cause diarrhea.
It would be best if you could take a fecal into the vet to see exactly what worm your dealing with. If that's not possible I would get Cydectin or Quest & worm with one of those. I would dose all your goats at the same time & then do them all again in 10 days.
I'll post a link with correct dosages for each wormer below.

Worms/Wormers


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

If you add a location to your control panel it will also help us give you more local information.

Worming is best done early in the morning when their stomachs are empty.
Depending on your location, some wormers might not work, while other wormers that some can not use will work just fine.
Doing regular fecals will keep your herd healthy and you happy.


----------



## Rashashea (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks so much, I live in Ky and decided to take a fecal to my vet who said she had several parasites and gave me Cydectin 2cc per 11 pounds.
Rashashea


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, and welcome to the Goat Forum!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So glad you took the fecal to the vet. The Cydectin should work much better for them. If they were here I would also re-worm them again in 10 days.

Ditto what Caliann said, Welcome to our wonderful Goat forum!


----------

